# 6 Month Tourist Visa when can I come back?



## James3D (May 21, 2014)

Hello all,
I visited my girlfriend in Canada this year. It was meant to be two months but turned into four. I was wondering, when will it be safe to return again, perhaps again to try to stay 3 or 4 months? We should see each other in the autumn in Europe for one or two months as she can get time off work then so not so bad. I was thinking of returning to Canada in late December/January.

I earn an online income so I can take breaks, I also do a lot of contract work when I get back to the UK. So I would tell the border people this if they asked.

If anyone can offer any advice. This situation is not amazing due to visa restrictions etc. Does have some advantages, ie we can get out own space for a time then see each other again! Just want to know if anyone knows the best period to wait until I return again to maximise chances of actually getting in!

Any advice or similar experiences,
Thanks!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Since the UKBA allows 6 months in any twelvemonth period, I'd say that the same would apply for visits to Canada.

Over on the UK branch, we advise potential visitors to the UK that if they make a few shorter trips that total 6 months in a 12 month period, they're more likely to get in than if they come for 2 months, stay for four and want to come back for 4 more. If you show up with a 4-6 week ticket, you could theoretically come in and then change the departure date on the ticket (at your expense) to 12-16 weeks and leave on that date. However, at the end of the day, regardless of the country you're trying to enter, it's up to the whim of the Immigration Officer who processes you when you arrive to decide if you're going to be let in or not. 

Are you able to meet in the U.S.A.? It's easy for Canadians to get in and as long as you have a valid ESTA connected to your passport, you should be able to get in without much problem, and you wouldn't have to worry about Canada customs.


Good luck to you.


----------



## James3D (May 21, 2014)

Hi thanks for the quick answer.

Yes could meet in the USA for a bit too. We are thinking of spending 2 months seeing each other In Europe. Sure, when I plan to come back, ie in January I will have a return ticket within two months and would/will change that if I stayed to four months.

It is weird information that is given. I guess in my case it will be ok, I can demonstrate funds, I can show I work a lot in the UK and I will have a flight booked back. Also, in January it will be a long time since I was away.

Some say I could get in earlier again, as you say it is up to the particular border official. However, as I have work and things to do in the UK and Europe, I don't want to do that anyway.

Thanks,
James.


----------

